# rhinestones not adhering to fabric



## rhinestone101 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have shorts that are 50/50 and the hot fix rhinestones won't adhere. I use a heat press at 345 degrees for 15 sec on both sides. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

I know i have stuck rhinestones on glitter material and heat transfer. you could try doing a thin strip of material ,put your stones on that and that might work. You could also try themoflex xtra its made for nylon.If i think of anything else i will post for you.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

What is the pressure set at. You need a medium to heavy pressure. 50/50 Cotton and what?


----------



## rhinestone101 (Oct 3, 2008)

My pressure is at 2, so I will try increasing that. Thank you.
The fabric is 50 cotton and 50 polyester.


----------



## alee1015 (Aug 30, 2012)

I had the same problem with small stones. I think it was because I left it on too long. How does it do when you only have it on for 9 seconds?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the same problem when I don't put it long enough or hot enough. 
I use 365 for 30 seconds in order to make my stones stick well.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

JSISIGNSCOM said:


> I know i have stuck rhinestones on glitter material and heat transfer. you could try doing a thin strip of material ,put your stones on that and that might work. You could also try themoflex xtra its made for nylon.If i think of anything else i will post for you.


I think they are trying to press the rhinestones directly on a pair of shorts not any kind of heat transfer material. 

I press my rhinestone at 325 degrees for 12 seconds and use a medium to heavy pressure. 

What is the 50/50 short material?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

JSISIGNSCOM said:


> I know i have stuck rhinestones on glitter material and heat transfer. you could try doing a thin strip of material ,put your stones on that and that might work. You could also try themoflex xtra its made for nylon.If i think of anything else i will post for you.


You shouldn't press stones onto any heat transfer vinyl. The glue on the stones needs to adhere directly to fabric or it will come off in the wash. 

The one exception I have seen is flock vinyl because it is like a fabric.


----------



## rhinestone101 (Oct 3, 2008)

The material is cotton and polyester


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

I suggested pressing onto the heat transfer as an alternative if they couldnt get it to adhere to the fabric.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

if you pressing at 345 for 15 seconds on two sides they should be adhering. I set my press at 320 at 24 seconds and one press does the trick.Id say that i use heavy pressure,but medium does do just fine.there shouldnt be a problem with stones sticking to that 50/50 blend. have you used the stones on anything else?mabey its a bad batch of stones.where did you purchase the stones?


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

We use 320F at 20 secs with pressure at 7 on a Hotronix Fusion and have no problems except the occasional stone that didn't have glue. We have done 16ss next to 6ss and they stick just fine. One thing is a must if you are not already doing this. Prepress the garment for 5-6 secs to remove any moisture. We have seem steam come from the press many times when we do this.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I know there is steam that comes from the garment but havent found that it effects glue.I dont pre heat garment before pressing transfer.If i was having problems id think about it but that is one less process that needs to be preformed.I will however pre heat garment once and a while if it is too wrinkly.


----------



## rhinestone101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the helpful information. It ended up being the pressure. I increase it and problem solved. Yeah!!!


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

rhinestones usually don't adhere to PU and leather


----------

